# Charge pipe blew off!!



## Ashtonswindle (Nov 6, 2020)

Ashtonswindle said:


> I was driving today down the highway. I got stuck behind a semi so I gave the good ole Cruze some throttle (maybe too much) as I was passing the semi I heard a rather terrifying POP and my check engine light was on. I drove home only about 5min away by that point and I shut the car off and opened the hood. There is was, my charge pipe just casually hanging off there. My main question is did I damage my car but it piping off like that? Also what would have caused this? I have an intake, exhaust, tune and a performance recirculate valve from BNR. I’m just not sure how the hell something like that can even happen!?! Any thought??


EDIT: it came off at the charge pipe


----------



## Ashtonswindle (Nov 6, 2020)

Ashtonswindle said:


> EDIT: it came off at the charge pipe


*throttle body I can’t seem to think right now


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Did the clamp break or just come loose? If it just came loose it wasn't tight enough to begin with. Remember with tunes you're pushing a lot more air as well.


----------



## Ashtonswindle (Nov 6, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Did the clamp break or just come loose? If it just came loose it wasn't tight enough to begin with. Remember with tunes you're pushing a lot more air as well.


The little metal clamp that hold the charge pipe to the throttle body seems to be fine. I guess it just popped off for whatever reason. I did have it off about a week ago to replace a vaccum pump but not sure why it would have chosen just now to pop off because I have definitely pushed my Cruze way hard than I did today


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Ashtonswindle said:


> The little metal clamp that hold the charge pipe to the throttle body seems to be fine. I guess it just popped off for whatever reason. I did have it off about a week ago to replace a vaccum pump but not sure why it would have chosen just now to pop off because I have definitely pushed my Cruze way hard than I did today


I tighten mine with a socket, screwdriver just isn't tight enough. About as tight as I can get with a 1/4 ratchet wrench.


----------



## Ashtonswindle (Nov 6, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> I tighten mine with a socket, screwdriver just isn't tight enough. About as tight as I can get with a 1/4 ratchet wrench.


I have a gen 2 . Where it connects to the throttle body it only uses a small metal clip instead of a hose clamp


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Ashtonswindle said:


> I have a gen 2 . Where it connects to the throttle body it only uses a small metal clip instead of a hose clamp


Oh, didn't realize! It's just in the general forum.


----------



## Ashtonswindle (Nov 6, 2020)

I’m reaching out to the community because I don’t know what else to do. I have a gen 2 Cruze with a tune exhaust and intake as well as HPRV from bnr. Just yesterday my charge pipe blew off where it connects to the throttle body. This is the first time it has ever happened. I cleaned off the throttle body and the intake and reconnected it. It blew off again. Anytime it see boost it blows off and I’m trying to figure out why this is just now happening. The only thing that holds the charge pipe to the throttle body is a small metal clip and I’m assuming that it is to weak to hood boost but I’ve had the tune for 3 months now why is this just now happening? My real question is are there any after market options?? Any way I can Jerry rig something together so it stops? I can seem to think of anything. Any help is appreciated it because as of right now my Cruze is down and out…


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Can you post some pics of theottlebody and pipe connections? I'll see if I can McGyver something for you. I have a gen 1 so not familiar with what you have


----------



## Ashtonswindle (Nov 6, 2020)

Mr_Pat said:


> Can you post some pics of theottlebody and pipe connections? I'll see if I can McGyver something for you. I have a gen 1 so not familiar with what you have


I’m currently at work but where the charge pipe connects to the throttle body all that holds it in place is a small flimsy clip. The throttle body has a small ridge where the clip slides into place and it seems that it is being dulled. I think i may buy a coupler that will fit over the charge pipe and into the throttle body maybe cut off part of the pipe. As I said I really would perfer an aftermarket option but seeing as no company really wants to mess with the gen 2 there are no options besides fabrication which is very expensive


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

There could be two issues, but both are known issues. The mouth of the trottle body could have damage which is preventing the clip from holding on. And yes, the clip could be fatiguing. You can buy just the clip from GM for under $10.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm not familiar with under the hood of gen 2 cars and work best with what I can see and usually touch lol. Aluminum piping isn't that expensive to get ahold.of. you could probably pick up some intercooler.pipping and do your own back to the factory intercooler. I had to have a boss welded.onto piping for my gen 1. Still working out details to get my aftermarket fmic in it.


----------



## Ashtonswindle (Nov 6, 2020)

BDCCruze said:


> There could be two issues, but both are known issues. The mouth of the trottle body could have damage which is preventing the clip from holding on. And yes, the clip could be fatiguing. You can buy just the clip from GM for under $10.


So here’s my question for you. Buy a new throttle body and clip? Or fabricate my own charge pipe set up?? I intend to own this car till I is unable to be driven ever again. My concern is that am I gonna be replacing the throttle body every 30k miles and if so how should I go about fabrication


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It’s fine. I used to blow it off the Volvo all the time.

if It keeps happening to the Gen 2 (it isn’t uncommon), you’ll probably want to look into aftermarket hoses since you’re tuned.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Ashtonswindle said:


> So here’s my question for you. Buy a new throttle body and clip? Or fabricate my own charge pipe set up?? I intend to own this car till I is unable to be driven ever again. My concern is that am I gonna be replacing the throttle body every 30k miles and if so how should I go about fabrication


There is a ring around the throttle body that the clip grabs on. Unless that ring is broken (you would clearly see a chip missing) then there's no need to replace the TB, just buy a new clip. The dealer will be able to find the part# for you. I think it's 13434668


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> There is a ring around the throttle body that the clip grabs on. Unless that ring is broken (you would clearly see a chip missing) then there's no need to replace the TB, just buy a new clip. The dealer will be able to find the part# for you. I think it's 13434668


I checked for a 2017 and it does not fit.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I checked for a 2017 and it does not fit.


Crap it's a Gen1 part# ... sorry folks. I know GM released _just_ the clip because the charged intake tube was failing on them and they had to warranty it, so of course they decided to just release the clip. I think normally you had to buy the whole tube to get the clip.

I'd check a dealer they would know.


----------



## Cruzenn_760 (Sep 7, 2021)

Did you ever fix this problem. I have the same issue and its throws a p1101 and p0101 code. I also wish to own this car till its un drivable. I have a AEM intake, throttle spacer amd magna flow exhuast currently at work but i can post what i did as a temporary fix but the air still leaks..


----------



## Cruzenn_760 (Sep 7, 2021)

Ashtonswindle said:


> I’m currently at work but where the charge pipe connects to the throttle body all that holds it in place is a small flimsy clip. The throttle body has a small ridge where the clip slides into place and it seems that it is being dulled. I think i may buy a coupler that will fit over the charge pipe and into the throttle body maybe cut off part of the pipe. As I said I really would perfer an aftermarket option but seeing as no company really wants to mess with the gen 2 there are no options besides fabrication which is very expensive


My throttle body top part is also dull, i was going to look into getting a coupler i believe it is 2.5 diameter, saw off part of the stock tube and just plug them in. I will be doing this, this weekend.


----------

